# 10/22/2010 LM - Picture Prompt



## Like a Fox (Oct 22, 2010)

*10/22/2010 - LM – Picture Prompt*

Hello again, friends.

And so we've reached October, and it's time for your next challenge.

This month we have for you, the prompt (courtesy of Kat...again):

*A Picture Prompt*

_*




*_


In* 650* words or less, (not including the title), use this picture prompt as a springboard for your story. 

Submissions may be posted in this thread right here, or in the *thread provided* in the Writer's Workshop.

If you wish to protect your first rights (in case you want to someday submit the work to a magazine or whatnot). Please remember to provide the judges with a link to your story in this thread. You can get your link by clicking on the number in the top right-hand corner of your post, then copying the link from the address bar.

So just to be clear. If you want to enter the LM Challenge and protect your first rights, what you do is post your entry in *the workshop thread* (in full—title, text and all), then click on the number in the top right-hand corner of your post, copy the link from the address bar and post that link in_ this _challenge thread. 


Everyone is welcome to participate. 
Judges are welcome to participate but their entries cannot receive a score.
(Though if judges do participate, it’d be nice for the other judges to read and comment on the story).

*Submissions will be accepted until midnight my time (GMT+10, I think), Saturday November 6th.*
(To be safe, anyone not in Australia should aim to get it in by late on Friday the 5th, or early Saturday the 6th).

Let's get this show on the road.


Your judges for this round are:

Bruno Spatola
Foxee
Eluixa
and me.


*No comments please - Only competition entries to be posted in this thread.* ​


----------



## Acanro Seer (Oct 23, 2010)

*Trumpet for A Drummer*

Here's the link for mine:

http://www.writingforums.com/writer...cture-prompt-workshop-thread.html#post1389862


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 25, 2010)

Changed my mind


----------



## MJ Preston (Oct 25, 2010)

My submission can be found here

http://www.writingforums.com/writers...ml#post1389517

Hope I didn't muck up the link.


----------



## spider8 (Oct 26, 2010)

Intuition.

http://www.writingforums.com/writer...cture-prompt-workshop-thread.html#post1389766


----------



## apple (Oct 30, 2010)

Trussed In A Foreign Land


http://www.writingforums.com/writer...cture-prompt-workshop-thread.html#post1390922


----------

